
Coronavirus can travel twice as far as official ‘safe distance’ - pabo
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3074351/coronavirus-can-travel-twice-far-official-safe-distance-and-stay
======
_Microft
The paper is said to have been retracted on March, 10th as I read on Twitter.
I'll see if I can find the source on the journals website.

Edit:

There it is. Bing Translate works for their website while Google Translate
failed:

[http://www.translatetheweb.com/?from=&to=en&a=http%3a%2f%2fk...](http://www.translatetheweb.com/?from=&to=en&a=http%3a%2f%2fkns.cnki.net%2fkcms%2fdetail%2f43.1223.r.20200304.1634.008.html)

Here's the PDF behind the Withdrawal statement button:

[http://c61.cnki.net/cjfd/Withdraw/SYYY/SYYY20200304003.pdf](http://c61.cnki.net/cjfd/Withdraw/SYYY/SYYY20200304003.pdf)

According to Bing, the withdrawal statement gives no reason and reads as
follows:

 _" The withdrawal statement "Practical Preventive Medicine" march 5 through
the first author of the network is: Luo Wei; HaiZheng; Xiao good ness; and so
on: together in public transport aerosol-borne transmission of the new
coronavirus pneumonia concentrated outbreak epidemiological investigation
application withdrawn. Editor's Department of Practical Preventive Medicine"_

